# Come and enjoy every day  life in Positano Italy with Nicki and Carlo....



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

These videos are lovely, made by Nicki who is English but is living as an expat for the past 20 years  along with her husband who is Italian and their daughter in the mountain village area Positano on the Amalfi coast ...and these videos record their lifestyle..


Much of the area is very reminiscent of My daughters' home and area in southern Spain with the villages cut high into the mountains with hundreds of steps to get from the top of a village home to the road...

Enjoy.....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 19, 2020)

This was the very best part of Italy, the Amalfi Coast. It is heaven on earth.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Pleased you enjoyed it Lois...it's lovely isn't it ?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 19, 2020)

I just wish I'd gone back, Holly, but never got the chance.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I just wish I'd gone back, Holly, but never got the chance.


well the best way to relive it now  Lois is vicariously..  so I hope this brings you and everyone some joy , and comfort also knowing that we're all suffering and living as best as we can wherever we are in the world now ..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> These videos are lovely, made by Nicki who is English but is living as an expat for the past 20 years  along with her husband who is Italian and their daughter in the mountain village area Positano on the Amalfi coast ...and these videos record their lifestyle..
> 
> 
> Much of the area is very reminiscent of My daughters' home and area in southern Spain with the villages cut high into the mountains with hundreds of steps to get from the top of a village home to the road...
> ...



Ah, a new window opens on another part of the world!  =)  Thank you for sharing, @hollydolly, I will savor these.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

